
Why Do We Still Pay Only $10 a Month for Music? - elsewhen
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/music-streaming-10-month-fee-924809/
======
gshdg
“Only”? Used to be that spending $10 now and then would get you music to
listen to _forever_. Now get off my lawn!

